# Replace serpentine belt on NH TS 110



## plkr (Apr 25, 2017)

Serpentine belt on NH TS 110 broke - what's the best procedure to replace it?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy plkr,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Get a replacement belt from your NH dealership, and ask for a belt routing diagram for your TS 110 while you are there. Slip the belt over the fan blades and fit it to conform with the diagram. The belt tensioner idler pulley is last to fit. It is spring loaded. Put a socket/ratchet on the tensioner pulley and pull or push it (compress spring) till you can get the belt on it. Release tensioner and check the the serpentine belt is fitted correctly on all pulleys. Pretty easy job.


----------

